# Help tying bands



## Don (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a little flip that I bought some double latex bands for(Thanks Tex)but I'm having trouble securing them adiquitly to the flip. I'm using simple cotton string and tying as tight as I can. One side seems nice and tight but the other is a little loose and the bands keep slipping. I've tried using latex strands to tie them but I'm not coordinated enough to do it right. Is there another material that will do the job better than the string I'm using now?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Don,
you could try Electrical sealing tape. It's other name is rubber tape. It sticks to itself and stretches real nice. Another option is heat shrink tape or tubing. I used that a few years ago with success. Flatband


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Don, are you using the constriction knot? If not, then this may be the solution of your problem. There are tons of videos on youtube how to learn it, I like this one:






This is an alternative method:






With this knot, there won't be any more slippage. Once it is tightened, it can't be opened anymore, you have to cut the string.

I believe this is the ultimate slingshot knot.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I recommend the constriction knot, too!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Don said:


> I have a little flip that I bought some double latex bands for(Thanks Tex)but I'm having trouble securing them adiquitly to the flip. I'm using simple cotton string and tying as tight as I can. One side seems nice and tight but the other is a little loose and the bands keep slipping. I've tried using latex strands to tie them but I'm not coordinated enough to do it right. Is there another material that will do the job better than the string I'm using now?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don


Hi Don,

As one pretty new to all this, learning and applying, tying etc., what they tell you is probably the best advice as they have experimented. The constrictor knot is a must learn and the way to go. Some one suggested braided nylon (or some type you will find in Home depot or craft store). I happened to have some of that and found it has been great.

If you are tying the band to the pouch you need to stretch the band before tightening the knot. Learned that one the long way around. If you are tying to the fork, the stretched band is a great method to learn. You are coordinated enough. It is a bit awkward learning because you have to figure out how and where to hold things through the process. Now that I have gotten more fluent with the methods, I am actually willing to back into the house to make a change. Undoing a band or some thing.

A video by Hunter, showing how to tie the band to the fork with stretching a thin piece of band. The small clamps are helpful. http://www.youtube.c...h?v=bl2pyJSIUHY I found inexpensive ones in the fishing department of a big sporting store. While learning, the way the clamps are designed to stay clamped is helpful. Trust me on this one! And I am pretty dexterous. The wetting before pulling the band under is quite helpful too.

I can't remember where the video is of stretching the bands when tying to the pouch. What I have are those clamps that are with strong springs you manually have to squeeze open that have the tips and end of the handles dipped in rubber. Often bright orange, I have seen them with blue. They can be found in Home depot type stores or where wood working tools are sold. Get the big size as they are easier to handle. I need to find a better way to stretch mine. Can't advise my method.

Ray


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a video that might help. Tex


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi again Don,

For what is worth. I have attached two photos of a work place I set up. Crude but effective for now. To have all the tools in one place always at the ready makes for more enjoyable learning and being involved with something on a regular basis. You can see some of the tools I have accumulated. Of course we all find what is on hand that works and/or what we like best.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Say now, that constrictor knot is a good knot to know for other applications besides slingshots. I'm really glad to find out about that.


----------



## statikpunk (Dec 24, 2009)

the constriction knot is the best I have found.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

you could try making a second constrictor knot right under the first.


----------

